# Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H400 vs. Canon PowerShot SX60 HS?



## Lanngad (Jul 19, 2019)

The Sony would appear to have a longer reach (1550mm vs. 1365mm) than the Canon https://cameravs.com/Sony-Cyber-shot-DSC-WX220 . If my primary motivation is "getting in close on far away subjects" in a near-digiscoping way, what are the real-world differences between the Sony and Canon?

Other things I'd like to know the comparison between the two (or more about on the Sony specifically): remote shutter release, tripod usefulness, image stabilization, good color/sharpness, good depth of field, the ability to mount a lens hood, good in low-light (overcast and near-sunup at maximum zoom), fast burst mode, fast autofocus, and useful prosumer features (variety of focus modes, metering modes, and if possible, shooting in RAW).

Part of my query is that the H400 is a contemporary of the SX50, but if the Google searches and bird blogs are to be trusted, the SX50 was favored for reasons I can't quite figure out. I'm assuming the SX60 will have the same pros/cons.

Thanks in advance for the "Sony take" on the issue.


----------

